# Smelly Glasses



## WellingtonToad (Sep 1, 2014)

On the week end, I helped out at a local wine competition. I was washing the glasses so that the judges had "clean" glasses to drink from. We took the glasses from their boxes, washed/scrubbed them in a weak glass detergent solution, and rinsed. Allowing them to air dry. 
Once it was all over I received the comment, from the judges, that the glasses still smelled of cardboard.
Just wondering whether anyone has had to remove the smell of the cardboard box from glasses before? How did you do it?


----------

